# Ada vuppa 1



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Had one on my mini s. Wouldn't recommend it. Works well as a skimmer, but if you are going to spend that kind of money, get a eheim 2211, or go cheap and buy a zoo med.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Couesfanatic said:


> Had one on my mini s. Wouldn't recommend it. Works well as a skimmer, but if you are going to spend that kind of money, get a eheim 2211, or go cheap and buy a zoo med.


If I get 2211 and glass pipes I'd be well over 300 rather than 185. Why wouldn't you recommend it? Only thing I could find was that water has to stay high enough which wouldn't be a problem as I could easily replace 4oz water daily lol 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

It's a pain to adjust the thing alteast once daily. All it has in it is little foam balls. I don't see much biological filtration, just a bit of mechanical. Plus it is an eyesore to the tank. 

I'd do this:

Eheim 2211 $70
Do Aqua Mini outflow $50
Do Aqua Mini inflow $56
total=$ 176

I have a Mini M on order, that what I will be running. You could buy a cheap fleabay pair as a backup.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, ill probably just get the 2211 and the ada mini lily pipe set. I rather the ada stuff anyhow. @

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope I don't regret not getting the Ada. BTW, some people say the 2211 may be too weak for the mini m. I've had a 2213 on a Mini M before and had to have it turned down. I won't be doing any inline stuff so I think the 2211 should work.


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

I tried to use the vuppa on my mini m after watching the ADA videos but after about a month and a half, I ended up getting an aqua clear HOB filter. Once I put on the aqua clear you could see improvements in water quality/algae issues.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Couesfanatic said:


> I hope I don't regret not getting the Ada. BTW, some people say the 2211 may be too weak for the mini m. I've had a 2213 on a Mini M before and had to have it turned down. I won't be doing any inline stuff so I think the 2211 should work.


I am a ocd person so I have to have all one name ect.






mb165 said:


> I tried to use the vuppa on my mini m after watching the ADA videos but after about a month and a half, I ended up getting an aqua clear HOB filter. Once I put on the aqua clear you could see improvements in water quality/algae issues.


I think thats more of a tank maturity thing. I come from saltwater and algae will always be evident in the first 1-3 months. The only real difference would be water flow. I will also order a superjet es300 as soon as they hit US market which should be around april if rumors hold up.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

TheGuy said:


> I am a*n* ocd person so I have to have all one name *etc*


I know what you mean... :icon_wink

I've thought of making my own Vuppa, but it would never look as good as ADA. I'd vote for the 2211 as well.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> I hope I don't regret not getting the Ada. BTW, some people say the 2211 may be too weak for the mini m. I've had a 2213 on a Mini M before and had to have it turned down. I won't be doing any inline stuff so I think the 2211 should work.


ADA pipes and about 3 ft of head with Eheim 2211 with coarse pad and rest Bio Rio, I find the flow far too strong. I'd rather use a lily style pipe than the Mini pipe that ADA sells for the 10mm tubing. At least the flow would be dispersed.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

mahko said:


> I know what you mean... :icon_wink
> 
> I've thought of making my own Vuppa, but it would never look as good as ADA. I'd vote for the 2211 as well.


Well I picked up fanatics vuppa and ill run it pretty much as a tiny internal canister submerged fully so I shouldnt have to worry about water level. If ada does it successfully then its obviously possible. Word is the superjet 300 made for tanks up to ten gallons will be out come aprilish so until then.... 

Once I get everything I'll start a thread and document how it goes.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

TheGuy said:


> Well I picked up fanatics vuppa and ill run it pretty much as a tiny internal canister submerged fully so I shouldnt have to worry about water level. If ada does it successfully then its obviously possible. Word is the superjet 300 made for tanks up to ten gallons will be out come aprilish so until then....
> 
> Once I get everything I'll start a thread and document how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Why fully submerged? It'll negate the point of a Vuppa at all (surface skimming).  The adjustments aren't even that bad....I adjust it maybe once daily but you really have to be careful around trimming time. Either net it off before you run the Vuppa or be prepared to clean the impeller assembly as stuff likes to make its way down there.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Just to use as a filter. I've had a tank this size before with a 2211 and I never had oil anyways. I work long days so if I set it 1/4"-1/2" below water line in am then by the time the oil actually builds (afternoon) it'll skim the little bit. I'd rather it serve a purpose whether it be filter or skimmer rather than run dry for 8hrs while I'm not home and burn.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

freph said:


> ADA pipes and about 3 ft of head with Eheim 2211 with coarse pad and rest Bio Rio, I find the flow far too strong. I'd rather use a lily style pipe than the Mini pipe that ADA sells for the 10mm tubing. At least the flow would be dispersed.


what size is the Eheim 2211 good for... and i mean size not gallons...
i have an 8" cube and it turns into a washing machine VERY easy and my BETTA hates flow. i don't think the azoo does great on it as i have a drop off and i'm having some alge problems ... tried the aquatop UV nice flow but doesn't hold much media 

all ideas welcome... not to hijack..just looking for options.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Its just a matter of dispersing flow. Theres no small pipe thats wide like a normal lily pipe so just lower the flow.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

laqu said:


> what size is the Eheim 2211 good for... and i mean size not gallons...
> i have an 8" cube and it turns into a washing machine VERY easy and my BETTA hates flow. i don't think the azoo does great on it as i have a drop off and i'm having some alge problems ... tried the aquatop UV nice flow but doesn't hold much media
> 
> all ideas welcome... not to hijack..just looking for options.


I'm not sure what you meant by size, but the 2211 is rated up to 40 gallons. Not sure why the recommend it for the Mini M and then throw that concentrated flow pipe on it, lol. Stupid choice imo. Media space is nice but the flow is just too much.



TheGuy said:


> Its just a matter of dispersing flow. Theres no small pipe thats wide like a normal lily pipe so just lower the flow.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed. Difference in flow on a 2215 outflow with a straight flow vs a lily pipe is quite different and much more evenly distributed.


----------

